# NYC Subway from back in the day



## runnah (Feb 11, 2014)

Back In The Day ? The New York City Subway In All Its Former Glory | Fstoppers

Amazing how much they've cleaned it up since then.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 11, 2014)

Link is broken


----------



## runnah (Feb 11, 2014)

Works for me. 

FS Originals | Fstoppers
FS Originals | Fstoppers


----------



## Warhorse (Feb 11, 2014)

Does not work for me


----------



## Warhorse (Feb 11, 2014)

Works now...go figure.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 11, 2014)

I looked at the pics. Interesting stuff. The early Keith Haring subway graffito was interesting to see. It's interesting how low-resolution that old Ektachrome looks in these pictures.

(He's worth a quick GOoogle search for those who never heard of his work.)


----------



## limr (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm sorry, but 1985 was just, like, 3 years ago. How does it look so dated?

I feel old.

Awesome pictures, though. Reminds me of how Times Square was before it got all shiny and Disneyfied.


----------



## lambertpix (Feb 11, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> Link is broken



Remove the final "\".


----------

